# Seiko 7t27 Chronograph



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Shown below is my Quartz Chronograph. Isnt it most amusing to see the hands whizzing about









[attachmentid=5719]

Here is the problem.

Two buttons. A to the right(crown side)

B to the left

The instructions are very clear about this, no matter how many times I read over it always says the same.

To start press A

To stop press A

to reset press B

Mine doesnt do this.

Press A mine starts, that it good.

Press A again it resets by whizzing round but B will stop it, then A will reset it.









Could there be two different versions?

Is mine broken?

Have you got a watch with the 7T27 movement, how does yours work?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi david

'fraid i don't have a 7t 32 but i have a 7t 92 (twin button), on mine you press A to start stopwatch then A to stop it then B to reset, are you sure you have the correct manual??, otherwise, it seems a bit of an enigma









regards, john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

david, this the one of mine- it's more modern than yours.










yours is the much sought after mil type, i think, issued to the RAF for a while

john









ooops, for got to say KEWL WATCH


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks John

yes, the manual is the correct one. They were issued but mine is a "civilian issue"







, that is without the grafitti on the back.

Yes, a bit of an enigma


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> hi david
> 
> 'fraid i don't have a 7t 32 but i have a 7t 92 (twin button), on mine you press A to start stopwatch then A to stop it then B to reset, are you sure you have the correct manual??, otherwise, it seems a bit of an enigma
> 
> ...


Hi John

Cant be an Enigma. As you can see from the pic there are many more buttons on this model...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...anyone willing to venture a guess at the value of the aforementioned watch, that is assuming it is working









Have you seen an aucton, bought or sold one?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

At least Â£150 Dave


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

They're very popular watches... And do have a real following...  So yes... Â£150+

Mike


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

thanks for the feedback,

I am not convinced that mine is working properly and it seems a new movement is available, not cheap! . So really I am thinking about that.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

redmonaco said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > hi david
> ...


hi red, you're correct (obviously!!), but i did say "otherwise, it's a bit of an enigma"- that is, a bit with just two buttons























regards, john


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

David, nice nato-esque strap with a deployment clasp. Did the watch come with it or did you add it?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Jeremy67 said:


> David, nice nato-esque strap with a deployment clasp. Did the watch come with it or did you add it?


This pic shows better what is going on. A standard nato with an aftermarket deployment clasp










You buy one of these and throw the straps away


----------

